# Leveling / aligning a lathe and 2 collar test



## Richard King (Feb 23, 2013)

Here is the instructions I told you about on How to level and align a lathe.  If you do not have a precision level use the 2 collar test.
These instructions are for a large heavy casting machine, but the principal is the same for a small mini machine.  If it is bolted to a bench, shim between the bed and table.  Read the 2 collar test last.  They attached on here backwards.    
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment LatheLevelingand2collartest.pdf
View attachment LatheLevelingvsAlignmenttest.pdf


----------



## Richard King (Mar 2, 2013)

Check this out.  Great Pictures and explanation on the last post.  

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/show...pindle-bent-or-headstock-mis-aligned?p=102478


----------



## Splat (Mar 6, 2013)

Richard King said:


> Check this out.  Great Pictures and explanation on the last post.
> 
> http://www.hobby-machinist.com/show...pindle-bent-or-headstock-mis-aligned?p=102478



Thanks for the link, Richard. I usually don't go into other brand lathe subforums so I wouldn't have seen that whole writeup.


----------



## Splat (Mar 31, 2013)

Richard et al,  I now have the headstock off my Heavy 10 to refurbish it. Would it be prudent to level the lathe as best as possible via a machinist level using the bed portion of the bedway where the headstock normally sits since that part of the bed is in like-new condition?  This would be obviously before doing the 2-collar test (after I'm done refurbing).    

PS, then again...after more pondering I would guess the weight variation of headstock on vs off the bed would change the leveling....  ?


----------

